# Good high powered rifle



## PhotonGuy (Sep 3, 2013)

Im wanting to invest in a good high powered rifle. Im thinking of something in the caliber of .338 Winchester Magnum or perhaps even .375 H&H. Anybody know of any good brands and models in either of those calibers? I might break the bank on such a purchase, oh well.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2013)

I've always had a liking for Parker and Hale bolt actions chambered for the 7.62 NATO round but,sadly, good luck finding one of their pieces since the Great Disarmament of the British People .


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 3, 2013)

go to Ruger's website, they've got various bolt-action models in such calibers, .308 (7.62x51 Nato), .30-06, .300 Win Mag, .338, .375 Ruger, .416 ruger.  Might find something you like there.

I recently purchases their Gunsite Scout bolt action in .308, tho I have not yet had a chance to give it a test run.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 3, 2013)

I just had a chance to peruse Ruger's website again.  If you are looking for something with iron sites, check out the Guide Gun, and the M77Hawkeye African models, both bolt actions.  Those offer a wide range of caliber options including those you mentioned, for around $1200.

The other M77 Hawkeye models do not have iron sites.  Personally, I don't want to have a scope requirement in order to shoot, but that's just me.


----------



## Haakon (Sep 3, 2013)

If you want a 375 H&H and want to break the bank, why not go to the source - Holland & Holland. http://www.hollandandholland.com/guns_catalogue.php?l=new_york&c=3


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 4, 2013)

Remington's 700 is one of the most popular bolt action rifles, and for good reason: they're exceptionally good.  

They do make one in the 375 H&H:

http://remington.com/en/products/fi...l-700-cdl-375-hh-100th-anniversary-model.aspx


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the 25K for the 375 H&H isn't practical so that makes the Remington 700 look all that much better at $1500. The Remington 700 has been around along time and a .308 could be bought new for around $600 and the 26" barrell model is accurate to 1400 yards.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2013)

James Kovacich said:


> I'm guessing the 25K for the 375 H&H isn't practical so that makes the Remington 700 look all that much better at $1500. The Remington 700 has been around along time and a .308 could be bought new for around $600 and *the 26" barrell model is accurate to 1400 yards*.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2



with a serious scope, I'm guessing...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> Remington's 700 is one of the most popular bolt action rifles, and for good reason: they're exceptionally good.
> 
> They do make one in the 375 H&H:
> 
> http://remington.com/en/products/fi...l-700-cdl-375-hh-100th-anniversary-model.aspx



any thoughts on how it compares with Rugers M77 Hawkeye?  very close?  clearly better?  clearly worse?  in what way?


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 4, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> any thoughts on how it compares with Rugers M77 Hawkeye?  very close?  clearly better?  clearly worse?  in what way?



They are both excellent rifles.  It comes down to a matter of personal preference, regarding bolt operation, trigger pull, etc.  Some people prefer Ruger's action, others prefer Remington's action, etc.  

The main reason why I prefer the Remington 700, is because there are more aftermarket options available for it, due to its sheer popularity, than any other bolt action rifle platform.  If you want to customize your rifle, you'll find it much easier to do with a Remington 700.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 4, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> with a serious scope, I'm guessing...


Quality scope, proper load and a decent shooter. This gun is affordable. http://www.basspro.com/Remington-Model-700-SPS-308-WIN-Varmint-Rifle/product/10218357/


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2013)

James Kovacich said:


> Quality scope, proper load and a decent shooter. This gun is affordable. http://www.basspro.com/Remington-Model-700-SPS-308-WIN-Varmint-Rifle/product/10218357/



yeah, I'm just thinking that 1400 yards is the better part of a mile (1760 yards).  You can probably barely see the target, much less aim for a specific bullseye at that range, without some serious magnification and a very steady bench or bipod.  That would be an impressive shot.

How would the .300 winchester magnum compare to the .308 for such a shot, from a similar rifle?  I'm guessing it would hold more power on impact, at that range.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 4, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> yeah, I'm just thinking that 1400 yards is the better part of a mile (1760 yards).  You can probably barely see the target, much less aim for a specific bullseye at that range, without some serious magnification and a very steady bench or bipod.  That would be an impressive shot.
> 
> How would the .300 winchester magnum compare to the .308 for such a shot, from a similar rifle?  I'm guessing it would hold more power on impact, at that range.



You would know better than me. My family is helping me get into hunting so I've been doing a lot of research. Of the new guns I want the 700 .308 is top of my list. The sniper forums and survivalist forums do a lot of gun comparisons where I've been peeping for a couple of years.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 4, 2013)

James Kovacich said:


> You would know better than me. My family is helping me get into hunting so I've been doing a lot of research. Of the new guns I want the 700 .308 is top of my list. The sniper forums and survivalist forums do a lot of gun comparisons where I've been peeping for a couple of years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2



ah, interesting.

I actually did a bit of comparison research on Wikipedia, believe it or not.  Plug in the cartridge and they've got some good info, including listing velocity for various projectile weights and stuff, and energy on impact and stuff.  Gives a lot of history on the development of the cartridge too.  So you can look at a .308 and a .30-06 and a .300 win mag and a .30-30 and compare velocity and energy for similar weighted projectiles.  Looks like the .308 is just a small step down from the .30-06 in velocity and energy, which surprised me because there's a fairly significant size difference in the cartridge itself.  I just thought the performance difference would be greater.

The .300 win mag seems to have a really high velocity which gives it a flat trajectory and is good for long range shots and holds it's energy better at longer range.  The thing is, in the Wiki info it said that it's recoil is about 40% greater than a .30-06, which is the biggest rifle I've ever shot, and that kicks like a mule.  So that .300 win mag must kick like a war horse I guess.  But I've never shot one, it's just from what I've been reading.  Wondered if anyone might have some first-hand experience with it.

If you like the .308, check out Ruger's Gunsite Scout rifle.  It's a short barrel carbine, detachable 10-round magazine in a bolt-action.  I just like the concept that it was built upon.  Short and light weight so you can carry it all day and all night if you are needing to treck a long way thru the wilderness.  Short barrel so it's easier to handle in heavy brush, should be good and accurate to 400-500 yards and has iron sites so you don't need to buy a scope if you don't want one.  Picatinny rail is in place so you can easily mount a scope if you want one.  Heavy enough catridge to take down serious game if need be.  It's just a good idea, conceptually.  I would like a slightly longer barrel (they've got two models: 16.5 inch and 18 inch, I've got the shorter one) but seems to me 20 inch could still have fit the parameters, but that's just me.  Anyway, I really like it, tho I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

Im now wanting to invest in a .375 H&H rather than a .338 Win Mag. The .375 is a bit more powerful an more popular too.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 6, 2013)

Any particular purpose?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Sep 6, 2013)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im now wanting to invest in a .375 H&H rather than a .338 Win Mag. The .375 is a bit more powerful an more popular too.



The .338 Lapua would also be an option if you are looking for a really big bang. I have been hunting with the .270 WSM for a couple years now and it drops whatever I need it to. the .375 is a Dangerous Game caliber. It is going to stomp on you, pick you up and stomp on you again. It is also a bit more of an exotic round. IF you are headed that way look at .404 Jeffery (That one is really murderous from both ends, ask me how I know) or the .416 Rigby

But like Tgace said what is the intended purpose for the rifle?


----------



## Tgace (Sep 6, 2013)

When ammo starts to top $2.00 a round.....ill pass.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 7, 2013)

Might be he's got a family of Mountain Trolls who took up residence in his back 40 acres...?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 7, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> Might be he's got a family of Mountain Trolls who took up residence in his back 40 acres...?



No kidding, that's a lot of rifle.

I prefer a 30-06. It's too small for some stuff, too big for others, but just right for most tasty animals. It's also a common round and easy to find ammo. They are inexpensive and easy to use, as in it doesn't kick like a mule.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 7, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> No kidding, that's a lot of rifle.
> 
> I prefer a 30-06. It's too small for some stuff, too big for others, but just right for most tasty animals. It's also a common round and easy to find ammo. They are inexpensive and easy to use, as in it doesn't kick like a mule.



well, it does have a healthy kick, tho not unmanageable.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 7, 2013)

An old sniper argument.... 30-06 vs 308. 

308 is preferred for the short throw on the bolt which makes for faster follow up shots, 30-06 is also a longer and heavier weapon. The terminal ballistics are similar enough so that this becomes a deal maker...hence 308's dominance in the LE/MIL sniper arena.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 7, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> No kidding, that's a lot of rifle.
> 
> I prefer a 30-06. It's too small for some stuff, too big for others, but just right for most tasty animals. It's also a common round and easy to find ammo. They are inexpensive and easy to use, as in it doesn't kick like a mule.



where would you draw the line with the .30-06 with regards to something it's not powerful enough to go after?  I certainly would not take it to Africa and go after rhino, hippo or elephant (I wouldn't ever go after those out or moral and ethical reasons anyway, but just for the sake of discussion).  But what about North American animals?  Grizzly?  Polar Bear?  Moose? Elk?  I've heard it said that .308 is plenty for elk or moose, so I assume .30-06 is too.  what about the others?


----------



## Tgace (Sep 7, 2013)

Hell..in proper loadings 30-30 has taken everything in the northern hemisphere from deer to polar bear.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 8, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> where would you draw the line with the .30-06 with regards to something it's not powerful enough to go after?  I certainly would not take it to Africa and go after rhino, hippo or elephant (I wouldn't ever go after those out or moral and ethical reasons anyway, but just for the sake of discussion).  But what about North American animals?  Grizzly?  Polar Bear?  Moose? Elk?  I've heard it said that .308 is plenty for elk or moose, so I assume .30-06 is too.  what about the others?



30-06 is plenty rifle if you are smart and hunt well. I've heard the same about a 30-30 as well. I guess, from my perspective, I like to practice with whatever weapons I own as much as possible (must be the martial artist in me). Thus rifles that are common, simple, effective, with cheap ammo are the one's I'm drawn to. I've shot some strange things before at the range. Once a collector brought in a 444 Marlin and that was fun, but I just don't see the purpose. 

Out here in Hawaii, we hunt boar, axis deer, goats, and mouflon. We can be taking shots that are really close with all kinds of jungle, or long distance over grass and lava fields. 12 gauge with 3.5 in mag capacity or 30-06 seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Takai (Sep 8, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Hell..in proper loadings 30-30 has taken everything in the northern hemisphere from deer to polar bear.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Yes it has. I have successfully taken elk with my old 30-30 but, it will do the job just isn't my preferred choice. It really just comes down to shot placement.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 14, 2013)

I just got a .375 H&H Magnum, it kicks like a mule.


----------



## Takai (Oct 14, 2013)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just got a .375 H&H Magnum, it kicks like a mule.



I am guessing that is both in recoil and the pocketbook?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 14, 2013)

Takai said:


> I am guessing that is both in recoil and the pocketbook?



    I actually managed to get quite a good deal although it was because I lucked out. Ordinarily such a weapon brand new would cost in the range of $1400-$1500 but the particular make and model I wanted, a Remington 700 CDL in .375 H&H which I would've paid $1400-$1500 if I had to, I managed to get for about $1000. I was looking all over for that particular gun and I finally called up Remington and they referenced me to this distribution company which happened to have three of those guns which had been used as displays and as such were therefore considered used although they were unfired and in mint condition so I got a great discount and a great deal. As for it kicking like a mule, that would mostly be the recoil that I was talking about.


----------

